# Having trouble with fxp0 intel82551i



## mmx23 (May 6, 2013)

I've got a machine with a fxp0 Intel 82551i network card. I keep having packet loss when I ping another addresses on same subnet. I also keep having packet loss when pinging 8.8.8.8. In /var/log/messages I have messages about the network card being up and then down, this happens constantly. Any ideas what I could do? I've tried 9.0-RELEASE, 9.1-RELEASE and 9.1-RC.

I tried this http://www.cs.ait.ac.th/laboratory/FB/EN109/msg00002.shtml which suggested either `# ifconfig fxp0 -tso` (I put this in my rc.conf and reboot), I also tried `# sysctl net.inet.tso=0`. That only worked for a short while. Any pointers? Is there a possibility that there could be something wrong with my network card? By the way I don't have any firewall currently.


----------



## Uniballer (May 6, 2013)

I started using cards from this family shortly after they came out, and still have a couple, and have had very few problems over the years.  There could be a problem with the NIC itself, but I would be more likely to suspect the cabling and/or switch port first.

My cards look like this under 9.1-STABLE:

```
fxp0: <Intel 82550 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xecc0-0xecff mem 0xfe1ff000-0xfe1fffff,0xfe1c0000-0xfe1dffff irq 3 at device 7.0 on pci2
```


----------

